# How is the Marantz 6003?



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Could someone please guide me as to how is the Marantz 6003? Am going to match it with Klipsch RF 52 series speakers. I was personally in favor of an equivalent Onkyo, but somhow the pricing is such that i am getting a better deal on the Marantz. Any light thrown on this subject will be highly appreciated.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I've heard very good things about the sound quality of the 6003. The only downsides I've read are:

1. Can't use Audyssey with the new lossless codecs
2. Only one global crossover setting for all speakers (can't set separate crossovers for mains, center, surrounds)


----------



## thetheaterguys (Feb 20, 2009)

We are a Marantz dealer and have had a great experience with the Marantz6003.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

neil1 said:


> Could someone please guide me as to how is the Marantz 6003? Am going to match it with Klipsch RF 52 series speakers. I was personally in favor of an equivalent Onkyo, but somhow the pricing is such that i am getting a better deal on the Marantz. Any light thrown on this subject will be highly appreciated.


The new line of Marantz receivers seem to be really good. All reviews and research I have done, have been extremely positive. Taking nothing away from Onkyo, which has always been a favorite of mine, it looks like Marantz has done a good job with their latest entries into the A/V receiver market.

Check this, it should help:
http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...marantz_sr6003_av_receiver_reviewed001910.php


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

As far as post processing is concerned, Chas is correct. If you have the receiver decode the new formats, you cannot do post processing. My PS3 does the processing and sends the signal over as LPCM to my Marantz 5003 and then I can apply the post processing. It allows me to do Pro Logic II and turn my 5.1 into 7.1 and it allows me to do the Audyssey to the signal! So it works very well for me! It is the same with the 6003 too. Love the sound!


----------

